
Is Your Offer Letter a Contract? Of Course It Is - greenyoda
https://employeeatty.blogspot.com/2019/05/is-your-offer-letter-contract-of-course.html
======
paxys
They don't address one key part - what happens if an employer rescinds an
offer after you have accepted it (whether for a valid reason or otherwise)?
According to the article it would be a breach of contract, but it isn't all
that rare in the industry.

Same for the reverse - if I accept an offer (based on just the offer letter),
am I committing fraud by backing out of it?

~~~
trashE
Breach of trust... Lowers the reputation of whoever rescinds. If a company
does this they get a bad rep and fewer applicants. A employee does this and it
might get around costing them job offers elsewhere.

~~~
TomVDB
If an employers rescinds an offer, the employee could blog about it, resulting
reputation damage for the employer.

But who would the reverse be true? It’s not as if there’s a database of
employees who have signed a contract but didn’t show up...

~~~
thatoneuser
The tech giants (or other corps) have spread the fantasy that if you piss one
of them off then everyone up there will know and black ball you. Basically
unless you don't do anything super illegal the odds of fucking over your
employer coming back to haunt you are relatively small. But the fear that it
will keeps people in the order the corps want.

------
nihonde
This is extremely dubious advice. An offer under general contract rules
requires intent to be bound. If the so-called offer letter says outright that
it isn’t intended to be be binding, it fails the basic definition of an offer.

